
The FCC Still Doesn’t Know How the Internet Works - lainon
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/12/fcc-still-doesnt-know-how-internet-works
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
The FCC is willfully ignorant - and that is 100% wrong. How many people on the
street, who innocently don't know how the Internet works, might agree with
this FCC statement though?

"[e]nd users do not expect to receive (or pay for) two distinct services—both
Internet access service and a distinct transmission service, for example.”

~~~
pwg
> people on the street, who innocently don't know how the Internet works

"people on the street who ... don't know" have a tendency to accept the
statements of "officials" as correct and accurate. So "people on the street"
are very likely to state agreement with these statements on the FCC's part.

